# Free! Bestselling Epic Fantasy - Dragon Fate by J.D. Hallowell



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate, the first book in J.D. Hallowell's War of the Blades series, is a heroic fantasy adventure in the classic tradition of the genre.

Delno Okonan is a young former soldier eager to put the swords and strife of war behind him, when a chance encounter leaves him inextricably entwined in a tangled web of dragons, magic, and intrigue, as he struggles to find his place among dragons and men, and stave off a plot by renegade dragon riders that threatens all he now holds dear.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JD,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I was recently tagged in The Next Big Thing, a blog meme that asks writers to talk about their upcoming projects, so you can read more about where the books are going on my blog.

If you have questions or comments about the book that you'd like to discuss with me, feel free to leave them in this thread or in any of the Dragon Fate book threads on Goodreads.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

If you've already read and enjoyed Dragon Fate, you might be interested to know that Amazon also has the sequel, Dragon Blade, on special right now for 20% off. 

If you haven't read it yet, this is a great time to pick up both books for under $8.00.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Head over to The Bookworm's Fancy to read Erin Eymard's recent interview with me about Dragon Fate and my other work.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Many thanks to all of you who helped put Dragon Fate  back on the best sellers lists!

If you are on Goodreads, Dragon Fate is the February Indie Read for the Book Junkies group.  You're welcome to stop by and talk about the book.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate picked up two more 5-star reader reviews on Amazon this week. It's always good to see that people are enjoying the books!


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Great to see you doing so well J.D! Congrats


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Kwalker!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm plesed to report that Dragon Fate picked up three more 5-star reader reviews this week. 
It's now rated at 4.3 out of 5 stars with 23 reviews.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is back on the Amazon bestseller lists again, and has been there for most of the week, peaking so far at #66 in Kindle Epic Fantasy and #89 in Epic Fantasy Books. 

It also picked up 5 more reviews this week, and stands at a 4.3 rating with 28 reviews.

My deepest thanks go out to all the people who have helped make this happen. Thanks for reading, and thanks for spreading the word!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I just found a wonderful review of Dragon Fate over on Goodreads:

It starts out like this:


> You've got to love this author, and if you haven't read all of his books you are really missing out. The Dragon Fate series is one of the best indie fantasy series I've ever read...


You can read the full review  here on Goodreads.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has been reading and reviewing Dragon Fate!

It is now finishing up its third week straight on the Kindle Epic Fantasy Bestsellers list.

Don't forget to stp by the Writers and Readers group on Goodreads, where Dragon Fate is one of the featured books for March.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate continues to receive great reader reviews, both on Amazon and Goodreads, with a 4.3 overall star rating on Amazon with 33 reviews.

Check out the latest Goodreads review:

"This is a terrific book. Solid story. Wonderful writing. Terrific characters. What I really enjoyed most about it was that the characters, particularly the dragon, had very rich personalities that felt real to me. I highly recommend this book for anybody who likes thoughtful fantasies."


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I was thrilled to find that Indie Review gave _Dragon Fate_ 5 stars. You can read the full review on page 22 in their free magazine. 

I offer my deepest thanks to all of the Kindle readers whose purchases, reviews, and link shares have helped put _Dragon Fate_ on the Kindle Epic Fantasy Bestsellers list, where it has appeared every day since February 22nd.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone who has been reading and reviewing Dragon Fate, which has picked up five more 4- and 5-star reviews in the past few weeks, for a total of 38 reviews and a 4.3 overall rating.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Fate_ is still going strong, and continues to accumulate 4- and 5-star ratings and reviews on Goodreads and Amazon while making regular appearances on the Kindle Epic Fantasy bestsellers list.

If you've read it, please stop by my blog at http://JDHallowell.blogspot.com and drop a pin on the map, and feel free to circle me on G+ and friend me on Goodreads. I love to see where my books have traveled, and I love to meet my readers.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dawn Husted over at Bookloads interviewed me as one of their featured authors for April. We talk about Dragon Fate, Dragon Blade, my upcoming releases, what makes a good story, and more. You can see the interview here.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm pleased to report that _Dragon Fate_ is continuing to pick up positive reader reviews, and now has 41 Amazon reviews with an overall rating of 4.3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Rachel Desilets invited me to be interviewed for her series "Interviewing the Indies" over on Examiner.com. You can find the parts that she felt were safe to print here:

http://www.examiner.com/article/interviewing-the-indies-j-d-hallowell?cid=rss


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I was thrilled to find that Dragon Fate was #3 on New Orleans Books' list of "Top 5 Indie-Published Books You Haven't Read, But Should" over on Examiner.com.

In other news, Dragon Fate picked up another 5-star review on Goodreads this week, from a reader named Justin. It starts out like this:



> Dragon fate was a very good read, one of the hardest to put down that I've read in some time....


The full review is here.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Fate_ continues to accumulate good reviews on Amazon.com, with the latest one titled "Best Book Ever Read". I never thought I'd see someone say that about something I wrote!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a conversation with Paul Dorset a while back, and he recently put up the resulting interview on his blog.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate continues to accumulate good reviews from readers on Goodreads and Amazon. You can read the latest Goodreads review in full here, but I've excerpted it below:



> I truly loved this book. It has everything a good fantasy quest needs. It has romance, intrigue, adventure, Elves and magik.
> 
> It is a testament to the author that his incredible knowledge of dragons has brought this story to life. I love a story that has me feeling as if I am a part of it and I was not disappointed....
> 
> ...


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate continues to accumulate great reviews on Amazon - 53 reviews so far, with 43 of them rated 4 or 5 stars.

I ran some stats this morning, and found that, according to the sales numbers, of the thousands of readers who've purchased Dragon Fate, 97.7 % went on to purchase the sequel, Dragon Blade. I don't think there's any good review more sincere than buying another book.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

It's good to see Dragon Fate still getting some attention from book bloggers, like the latest review from The Literary Connoisseur.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

My thanks go out to the all of the readers who have helped make Dragon Fate and the War of the Blades series such a success. I can't tell you how much I appreciate seeing that so many people are enjoying the books and recommending them to their friends.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate picked up two more 5-star reviews on Amazon recently; it is now at a 4.2 overall ranking, with 55 reviews. Many thanks to everyone who has taken the time to read and review!

If you happen to be in the Melbourne, Florida area on October 15th, don't forget to come out to Casbah Wines for some sippin' and signin'.


----------



## deanblake (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats, man.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Dean.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm pleased and honored to find that lines from _Dragon Fate_ are making it into book bloggers' "favorite quotes" posts,



__ https://www.facebook.com/TheLiteraryConnoisseur/posts/445070145601572


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks so much to all of the readers who are taking the time to leave reviews and Goodreads ratings! _Dragon Fate_ picked up even more 5-star ratings this week. It's good to see so many people enjoying the War of the Blades books.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is on sale this weekend for only 99 cents - 80% off the regular $4.99 list price!

Don't wait - the sale price is only good through December 2nd.

Amazon has decided to drop the price back down to 99 cents again, and I have no idea when it will revert to regular price.

Go ahead and grab a copy now before it goes back up!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I have no idea when Amazon will revert the price on _Dragon Fate_, so grab it now at 99 cents before it goes back up.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Fate_ continues to garner 5-star reviews. Here's the latest one on Goodreads:

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/792151561

Some excerpts:

Dragon Fate by J.D. Hallowell is an excellent fantasy novel...The relationship between dragon and rider is complex and complete...There are also some fantastic secondary characters...If you are at all a fan of the fantasy genre this is a book you should check out.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is on sale for only 99 cents through January 2nd. Happy New Year!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is on sale for only 99 cents through May 26th!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Holidays! Dragon Fate is on sale for only 99 cents through December 27th.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year! Dragon Fate is on sale for only 99 cents through January 1st.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is free today to celebrate the release of Dragon Justice!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is still free on Amazon and 



 thanks to some fortuitous price-matching glitchiness. Grab your copy now before it goes back to regular price!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

To ring in the New Year and celebrate the release of Dragon Home, Dragon Fate is on sale for only 99 cents through January 8th.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Get it now! To celebrate the release of Dragon Home, Dragon Fate is on sale for only 99 cents through January 18th.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Last day to take advantage of the 99 cent sale on Dragon Fate!

EDIT: Amazon has price matched Dragon Fate to free.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't miss your chance to pick up Dragon Fate for FREE. No idea how long it will stay that way.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Fate is FREE right now on Apple and on Amazon.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone who has recently left a review on Goodreads, Amazon, and other platforms!


----------

